# rent-a-ramp



## james-r (Nov 29, 2006)

Have a look here:

http://www.autopiaservicecentres.co.uk/

for anyone near Darwen.
A great new service enabling you to rent a ramp/bay from just £10 per hour.

Also available are club days where you can rent the entire workshop for a day - with tools.

May be useful for anyone wishing to detail their car without their own garage space!

Includes:

OBD Scanner
Brake caliper tools
Air compressor
etc.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

seen something like this before....may have been on here or SCN in fact


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

pitstart.co.uk is another one


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

There is one a couple of hundred yards from my house called iTuned. Only £8 an hours in there aswell! keep considering using it to do the lower sections of my bumpers and doors


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumb:http://www.diygarages.co.uk/index.html

Used the above one in Bromsgrove


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> There is one a couple of hundred yards from my house called iTuned. Only £8 an hours in there aswell! keep considering using it to do the lower sections of my bumpers and doors


Was going to mention the same one, the guy who owns it is an awesome fabricator aswell!

I keep meaning to use it aswell, to clean the underside of my car. :lol:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone know of a place like this in or around Sheffield?


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats a cracker idea, i never new places did this


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I miss having access to a ramp I never had to bend my back just raise or lower the car plus i think you get a better perspective on the condition of the car


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

I was looking in the the portable ramps for a wile then just never bothered getting one, would be handy to have a ramp tho


----------



## steanlol (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a place i saw advertised in leicester like these , they have proper mechanics on hand to help if you want , guess you pay , all the tools there to use as well , i think its a great idea for people to be able to book time and do things to there cars instead of paying silly prices at garages .


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

are there any of these in the nottingham / derby area got a few jobs that a ramp would make so much easier


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

yin said:


> :thumb:http://www.diygarages.co.uk/index.html
> 
> Used the above one in Bromsgrove


What are the facilities there like mate?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Anyone know of a place like this in or around Sheffield?


Junction 29 of M1, little bit south perhaps...

http://www.selfservicecentre.com/about.html


----------



## nsutcli1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive just found a ramp hire place in Halifax. Rent A Ramp Halifax


----------

